# HAGRS 09 Report: Layouts (*Lots of PICs*)



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, the HAGRS 09 is now in the books! First, let me thank everyone involved with setting this show up and running it as well as the vendors and exhibitors that attended! The Heart of America Garden Railway Show is really the only true largescale show in the central region of the USA on a regular basis! The venue is a wonderful facility in a nice location.

This year saw some favorites return, one being the Mesa Grande Railroad. This layout is a _private_ layout! Every year it keeps expanding and giving us something new to admire! Here are some shots of the layout:























































Another layout that has been at all of the HAGRS but has been evolving is the KCGRS layout:










A new feature was a camera mounted on the front of the train and shown on the computer screen in real time:




























A new "layout" (and an impressive one at that!) was this private layout of five tracks all DCC (DCS?) controlled. (There is just something _d*mned _impressive about standard gauge steam monsters hauling huge coal trains!!) Seeing UP Big Boys double heading with another pulling up the rear along with Triplexes doing the same thing just sucks you in! Ray was having fun and he _almost_ made me a convert!





































Live steam was prominently featured as well. There was everything from Class A Climax's to a K-28 running:





































Doug Bronson was getting his C-21 fired up for another run:










There were two more layouts, one that was at the first HAGRS show and a new private layout, but I will let others post pictures as I wasn't able to get any good shots of them (I had a small temporary health incident that interrupted my picture taking.) I will post pics of some of the manufacturers and their products if you want to see them as well as some pics of the winners of the Modeling Contest if somebody else doesn't.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a few pictures that I have of another layout at HAGRS. Unfortunately, I don't have any of the M&M RR (Manfred & Millie Hein's layout) so I'm going to have to beg one of the other attendees to post pics of this layout.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Steve, enjoyed em very much when ya can't be there you guy's are our eyes and ears. Emailed J.C. and congratulated him on his second place win with his hospital cars. Thanks again The Regal


----------

